# September to June only rental wanted - Lagos area



## benjaminluke (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi all,

I am a newbie to the site.

My wife and I (36 & 45) have 3 year old twins and are looking at the possibility moving to Lagos area of the Algarve.

The choice of area is being driven by the VVIS school between Burgau and Lux.

We do not want to buy a property initially, and from what I've read, long term rental in this area can be tricky as owners like to get the premium paid for their property in the summer season. This seems quite sensible to me.

So, my question is, do you think it is possible for us to find an estate agent who could help us find a 2/3 bed apartment to rent between 1st September and 30th June (to coincide with the school year) ? Or, are there any owners on this site who would consider such an arrangement 

This would be from September 2017 (next year).

Neither of us would be working.

I'd love to hear your thoughts

Thanks

Ben


----------



## benjaminluke (Jun 6, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pennyqss (Dec 7, 2015)

Have you rung lagoslonglets.com ? Min 9 month lets I understand.


----------



## benjaminluke (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi Pennyqss,

Thanks for your reply.

I haven't but I will be 

Having just got back from holiday in the area, one of the options we're discussing is starting our search once we've moved (staying at touristcampo initially). It feels like there may be more options when you've got your feel on the ground as it were.

My initial post was really about getting peoples thoughts about whether my idea of renting for 10 months of the year, thereby leaving owners to capitalize on the premium holiday months for short term lets, is a good one. e.g. are there any renting laws which would make this idea impractical...

Thanks again for your reply

Ben


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

benjaminluke said:


> Hi Pennyqss,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Portugal and the Portuguese are very social and a lot of things are not on the interwebs but are handled person to person through large family and friends social networks. The letting of holiday accommodation to foreigners is on the interwebs but even then if you look like a tourist you'll get approached in the street and asked if you need accommodation. If you spend some time in one area here and let it be known what you are looking for you'll probably find places are offered. I found AirBnB (other accom sites are available) a brilliant way to get a quick and direct introduction to people who are just so very helpful.


----------



## benjaminluke (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi Strontium,

thanks for the information. I guess I suspected that would be the way of it. You get used to the british way of things where everything is on the internet and little is done outside of this.

I look forward to seeing how our idea progresses.

Thanks again

Ben


----------

